# Case officer did not consider PCC from police rather ask for PCC from Passport office



## fawad87 (May 12, 2015)

Hello All,

I applied along with my wife on June 8, 2015 under software Engineer category under 189 section.
I did my PCC from passport office while for my wife, I did it online via Delhi police site. Finally for my wife PCC was given by the Police department of Delhi and I submitted the same to the portal.

On July 30, 2015 the case officer dropped us a mail asking for PCC of my wife from passport office.
I mean It completely makes no sense. PCC is a PCC, whether it comes from Police department or 
from passport office and also passport office guys triggers police department at the back-end.

Its very confusing for me and very bad feeling as I was in a mood that I will get a direct grant rather
now I have to get the PCC from Passport office which will take another 10 days to come or may be more. Time limit given by case officer is 28 days....

Guys, do anyone of you have experienced this thing then please come up with your
comments and experience on my situation.. What should be my course of action now...
Whether I should go ahead for the PCC from passport office or try to persuade the case officer
stating to him that POlice PCC is rather more competent then the one he is asking for.....


Kindly revert


----------



## redington (Jun 8, 2015)

fawad87 said:


> Hello All, I applied along with my wife on June 8, 2015 under software Engineer category under 189 section. I did my PCC from passport office while for my wife, I did it online via Delhi police site. Finally for my wife PCC was given by the Police department of Delhi and I submitted the same to the portal. On July 30, 2015 the case officer dropped us a mail asking for PCC of my wife from passport office. I mean It completely makes no sense. PCC is a PCC, whether it comes from Police department or from passport office and also passport office guys triggers police department at the back-end. Its very confusing for me and very bad feeling as I was in a mood that I will get a direct grant rather now I have to get the PCC from Passport office which will take another 10 days to come or may be more. Time limit given by case officer is 28 days.... Guys, do anyone of you have experienced this thing then please come up with your comments and experience on my situation.. What should be my course of action now... Whether I should go ahead for the PCC from passport office or try to persuade the case officer stating to him that POlice PCC is rather more competent then the one he is asking for..... Kindly revert




No you MUST go for pcc from passport office. It's a requirement by DIBP. Check their website and you will know. They have specified pcc requirement for each and every country - from where to get it. For india it's the passport office. There is no way around this.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

If it takes 10 days just do it.

Note:
https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/india
According to here, they are right.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Dont get depressed just for not getting the direct grant. On the other hand, you should take it as a positive sign as all other docs are accepted. Just provide them the required PCC from passport office and you will be good to go.

Things like that happens. No need to get demotivated. Much bigger challenges are awaiting us in Australia 

Goodluck with your grant.



fawad87 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I applied along with my wife on June 8, 2015 under software Engineer category under 189 section.
> I did my PCC from passport office while for my wife, I did it online via Delhi police site. Finally for my wife PCC was given by the Police department of Delhi and I submitted the same to the portal.
> ...


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

fawad87 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I applied along with my wife on June 8, 2015 under.....
> stating to him that POlice PCC is rather more competent then the one he is asking for.....
> ...


A others have already mentioned you have to get the PCC from Passport Office.
The initial 28 days granted by your CO can be extended if you are unable to submit your PCC by then.


----------



## fawad87 (May 12, 2015)

OK so that means if we are unable to submit PCC from passport office in 28 days then the date can be 
extended... thats good news.... Although we would be going tomorrow to passport office and lets see
what happens....


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

fawad87 said:


> OK so that means if we are unable to submit PCC from passport office in 28 days then the date can be
> extended... thats good news.... Although we would be going tomorrow to passport office and lets see
> what happens....


Yes, can be extended, but do provide them with the application receipt (that you get at the last counter) and inform them that the PCC has been applied for and to please wait until it is issued.

Do take all possible (additional) documents at the passport office. Even if they haven't mentioned, they can ask for:
- Marriage certificate (I had to run back home to get this)
- Visa invitation letter
- Visa fees paid receipt
- Hand-written application requesting the PCC (my wife was asked for this)
- Copy of husbands passport
- Documents checklist from border.gov.au site (snapshot of the character requirements section).


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

fawad87 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I applied along with my wife on June 8, 2015 under software Engineer category under 189 section.
> I did my PCC from passport office while for my wife, I did it online via Delhi police site. Finally for my wife PCC was given by the Police department of Delhi and I submitted the same to the portal.
> ...


By "Police Department" do you mean "Commissioners Office" or the local police station? I'm curious because PSK essentially just forwards the applications to the same office - Office of the Commissioner - for PCC.


----------

